# Does anyone else have a thing for "scene girls"?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've always had a thing for scene/emo girls. They are so damn hot! Make fun of them all you want, but they are little ****ing hotties.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Very sexy. I like their hair.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, especially with lots of tattoos and eyeliner.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> Yeah, especially with lots of tattoos and eyeliner.


I don't know about the tattoos, but the big hair, cute faces and skinny jeans drives me nuts!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hell no! I'm not attracted to girls that dress like children. That whole "hey look at me, i'm different" sh*t is pathetic. The colored hair and the clown makeup...stupid.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Hell no! I'm not attracted to girls that dress like children. That whole "hey look at me, i'm different" sh*t is pathetic. The colored hair and the clown makeup...stupid.


Majority rules! It's damn sexy!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I do have a thing for them ..oh yes i do


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I do have a thing for them ..oh yes i do


I know right! I just wanna kidnap one.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Majority rules! It's damn sexy!


Do you also find clowns sexy? :sus
Actually they look like dead clowns.
Bozo the clowns dead teenage daughter.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That's weird, I thought scene girls were only attractive to really young guys. Not that its bad.. I just thought it was more of a high school thing.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not really.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Do you also find clowns sexy? :sus
> Actually they look like dead clowns.
> Bozo the clowns dead teenage daughter.


So let me get this straight, you think that these cuties are ugly?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So let me get this straight, you think that these cuties are ugly?


They're not attractive to me no. Those girls don't even look emo to me anyways. They just look goofy and airheaded. Especially the first one.... and the last one looks like a ****. What is your definition of emo anyways?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I always loved their style >.< its actually how I got my user name... When I was 17 the whole scene and emo thing was in, creating unique names was cool. People like ashley ablaze, christina cannable, ashley curbstomp were considered beautiful... I got into it since its always been something I did anyways. Now I just love the name lol so I keep it.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol the posts in this thread.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So let me get this straight, you think that these cuties are ugly?


Jesus Christ. What I'd do to this chick.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So let me get this straight, you think that these cuties are ugly?


seems like the girl in the odd future shirt is the only one not stuck in the myspace personal brand era heh


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

lyric said:


> Jesus Christ. What I'd do to this chick.


I know what i'd do. Brush her hair and dry her eyes.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Hell no! I'm not attracted to girls that dress like children. That whole "hey look at me, i'm different" sh*t is pathetic. The colored hair and the clown makeup...stupid.


lol, at clown make up. :clap In every group you probably could find someone who is "bang" worthy.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> That's weird, I thought scene girls were only attractive to really young guys. Not that its bad.. I just thought it was more of a high school thing.


I think older women can pull the look off if they're fit. Looks absolutely ridiculous on bigger girls though.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Hell no! I'm not attracted to girls that dress like children. That whole "hey look at me, i'm different" sh*t is pathetic. The colored hair and the clown makeup...stupid.


:agree


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I admit I do have a thing for them.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

All those girls look way too young and also way too skinny for me to be attracted to them. I like real women with curves who don't care about wearing makeup i.e. natural beauty. Also to me the choppy hair isn't attractive.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This whole thing came along quite a while after I left school so I don't have much of an opinion about it. I know a lot of them are over 18 but a lot of them don't look it so it's kind of a turn off (jail isn't sexy).

Beyond that, I'm not fond of tattoos. I don't have any myself and I don't get what people see in them. They can do whatever they want but having tattoos all over your body might be something you regret someday.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, i like all kinds of girls.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

no. they're trying way too hard to be *different* and *edgy*. and anyone over the age of 15 who spends their time taking those myspace style pictures and posting them on the internet has serious self-esteem/attention whoring issues.

oh and that hairstyle they're always rocking is basically a slightly updated mullet.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

BKrakow said:


> no. they're trying way too hard to be *different* and *edgy*. and anyone over the age of 15 who spends their time taking those myspace style pictures and posting them on the internet has serious self-esteem/attention whoring issues.


Possibly. They're still attractive though. :afr


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

srschirm said:


> Possibly. They're still attractive though. :afr


to each his own. for some reason this look (in both men and women) annoys the ever living **** out of me. like, I literally feel angry when I see people who look like this lmao. I have no idea why...I must be associating it with someone/something unfavorable from my past.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, they're just so cute. I don't know a single high schooler guy who wouldn't say their not at least somewhat attractive.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not that they don't look alright, but some of the worst *****es I ever knew were scene girls.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

When I see them I think, "Oh child, when you're 30 and looking at pictures of yourself when you were younger, you're going to be really embarrassed."


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends what you consider "scene". But for the most part people try too hard and overdo it. Aka people who practically paint their face with makeup. Some people can pull it off, some can't.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> Depends what you consider "scene". But for the most part people try too hard and overdo it. Aka people who practically paint their face with makeup. Some people can pull it off, some can't.


When I say scene girls, I don't mean the "all black wearing wrist cutters", I just like the look. When I was in High school I couldn't keep my eyes off of them.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> When I say scene girls, I don't mean the "all black wearing wrist cutters", I just like the look. When I was in High school I couldn't keep my eyes off of them.


Yea, there were some scene chicks @ my high school who were pretty hot. But there were alot that you could just tell were trying to hard and over doing it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know about emo... not too many green hair chicks out here.

This girl cussed me out at coney island one time and it was real sexy to me. Idk why.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sadly, many scene girls are jailbait, which is unattractive to me (need I explain why?)

But for those that are older and still scene, I want to take you on a date so badly!


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

They might look cute, but they don't do it for me. Since I was 6 I always prefer girls that has about my age ( at the time) or older woman 30+


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I've always thought emo girls were hot, but I don't find scene girls attractive. The hair/makeup/clothing is just too much. "Don't pull my hair or run your fingers through it baby, I just spent 2 hours teasing and spraying it!"
errrr. 
Not into.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Furious Ming said:


> Yeah, especially with lots of tattoos and eyeliner.


:clap


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

BKrakow said:


> oh and that hairstyle they're always rocking is basically a slightly updated mullet.


:lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> When I see them I think, "Oh child, when you're 30 and looking at pictures of yourself when you were younger, you're going to be really embarrassed."


And I'm embarrassed at my teen photos that show a very clean and preppy guy who wasn't accepted by the dance crowd. They look a lot happier than I was.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I used to be considered "punk". I still like the weird hair colors but it's hard to do when your job doesn't allow it. Pisses me off

I think scene girls are almost always cute


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

what is the difference in scene and emo


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Classified said:


> And I'm embarrassed at my teen photos that show a very clean and preppy guy who wasn't accepted by the dance crowd. They look a lot happier than I was.


:lol No they don't. They're called emo for a reason.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Gawd so many haters in this thread, emo girls are ****ing cute so get over it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Not really a fan. I mean there are cute girls of any "type", but I'm not particularly thrilled by emo girls in general. I do find pale skin with black hair very attractive, but not necessarily covered in tattoos or makeup or whatever.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Not really, but they can be cute.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Used to. Outgrew that.

I do still enjoy tattoos and select piercings though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

iBlaze said:


> Used to. Outgrew that.
> 
> I do still enjoy tattoos and select piercings though.


I like girls with one of their nostrils pierced, now that's hot.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I like girls with one of their nostrils pierced, now that's hot.


That's a good one :clap

Either that or just a medusa, or just one side of their lip.

Aggghhh, why can't I meet these girls?!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So let me get this straight, you think that these cuties are ugly?


I think those girls are cute, but I don't think they are cute because they are scene girls. I think they are cute, because they are cute girls. Nice chest, slim/slender, 4th one down has a really nice face, etc.

If you put an ugly girl in a "scene girl" get up, she would still be ugly to me. So no, dont have a thing for em but some of em sure are hot.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm much more attracted to Goth girls to be honest


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah. Just looks childish to me. Especially when they dye their hair.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, back in 2005. 

I'm not gonna to try to pick up scene girls at my age.


----------

